# Newbie



## Ramon (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi,

I am new to FreeBSD and would like to know how to boot to a graphical window after install?  Instead it dropped to the command prompt.    I hope I make sense.  Thank you!


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 19, 2011)

FreeBSD is just an operating system.  If you want a GUI, it can be installed.  See the Handbook.  Or see PCBSD.


----------

